

PIE: Add CSS3 border-radius and multiple backgrounds to IE 6-8 - compay
http://css3pie.com/

======
wdewind
<http://css3pie.com/demos/tabs/#>

the tabs don't seem to work in any browser. i only tried ie8 for the styles,
and while they are impressive they definitely lack polish. for instance, when
enabled a border-bottom is added to each tab that shouldn't be there.

this is a tough problem and css pie could potentially be useful but i think it
needs

a) polish b) a bit more customizability

before it's production ready. good start though.

~~~
lojjic
Thanks for the feedback! This demo isn't intended to be functional (clicking
the tabs won't do anything, that requires JavaScript code which is out of
scope for this demo), it's just there to show an example of how you could
style things using CSS3.

I can verify there is a bug in IE8 where there is an extra gray line at the
bottom of the active tab. I will attempt to fix that ASAP. It works properly
in IE6 and IE7.

Thanks again.

~~~
pygy_
In IE6, here, there's a big gap (~1em) between the tabs and the content.

I'm on a public computer though, with an old IE6 version (6.0.2900.2180, XP
SP2) infected by the Babylon toolbar.

~~~
lojjic
Hmm, interesting, I wasn't seeing that a minute ago. My bad. I'll try to fix
both bugs tonight. Thanks for the feedback!

------
gfodor
This is great! I knew my laziness would pay off and someone would eventually
fix the problem without having to image-ify all the CSS rounded corners in my
new app :) Thanks.

------
smitjel
A question though...why? If people don't care to update IE, do you think they
care about rounded boxes, shadows and gradients?

IE9 is supposed to support all this, I think. Let the people that don't want
to update live in their "square" world...it doesn't seem like they care
anyway.

~~~
lojjic
Believe me, I have a lot of sympathy for this viewpoint. We don't want people
continuing to use IE, so it seems logical that we should make their experience
"lesser", using CSS3 for browsers that support it and falling back to flat
square boxes in IE, and that will force them to change browsers, right?

Unfortunately, my experience over the years has brought me to the conslusion
that this assumption is incorrect. If an IE user comes to your site and it
doesn't look pretty, they're less likely to switch browsers than they are to
just go to your competitor's pretty site instead. It sucks, but that's the
reality, and that's why almost nobody gives IE a totally degraded experience.

Instead, web developers use all sorts of tricks of the trade (sliding doors,
complex overlapping sprites, empty divs positioned to corners, etc.) to "fake"
the features that CSS3 gives us natively, solely because they are forced to
support IE. That's what PIE was created to change. It's not about giving IE
users a better experience (most sites already do a pretty good job of that
already), it's about making the web developer's life easier so they can
deliver that same experience with less code and fewer images.

~~~
smitjel
Awesome points. But keep in mind though that the IE team has really stepped up
lately with IE9. IE will no longer be this cancer to web devs anymore. Let's
stop wasting the time to make old IE "look pretty" and help people move
forward and update (as best they can). Again, good points though.

~~~
semanticist
IE8 isn't 'old' IE, it's 'current' IE. It will definitely be good if in the
future IE supports CSS3 properly, but if you're making or supporting something
today, you need to make it work on the browsers people are actually using
today.

And for most markets, that's IE, and frequently not even IE8.

------
skyjumper
This is a (my) similar project: <http://fetchak.com/ie-css3/>

A 2.0 rewrite is almost ready, will support different border-radius sizes per
corner and any color of box-shadow.

The gradient thing is nice. Beat me to it. :)

------
afhof
I tried running this on my XP64 machine with IE8, and the CPU went up to 100%
for a couple seconds upon loading the page. It lagged more when changing the
settings and became unresponsive. Does this happen for anyone else?

